# one of my letters won't type!!!



## EMSmomof2 (Aug 5, 2010)

The letter in the middle of v and n on the keypad won't work. I tried looking at key configurations and shortcuts. I tried reseting the general settings. I looked at soft keys. I have put 3 hours into trying to solve this and it's driving me NUTS.


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

The letter between the V and the N is the B, sounds like you need a new keyboard.


----------



## Guitarkid21794 (Aug 17, 2010)

has anything split on the keyboard? and have u tried taking the keyboard apart and cleaning it?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> The letter in the middle of v and n on the keypad won't work.


As *sixpack* said, isn't that the "_B_" key? 

==========

I would suggest cleaning the keyboard, if possible. If it still doesn't work, you'll have to purchase a new keyboard.


----------

